# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Configurer firewall windows avec GPO

## charlix

Bonjour,

Je suis en pleine recherche pour savoir si c'est possible de crer des stratgies de groupe et de scurit pour le firewall de windows.

Exactement pour ouvrir et fermer des ports dans le firewall.

Si quelque sait comment faire cela m'arrangerait, j'aurais besoin de conseils.

Merci d'avance

PS: je suis plus que dbutant dans les GPO

tchao

----------


## charlix

C'est bon j'ai trouv mon bonheur sur internet sur le site de microsoft, tout est expliqu.
http://www.microsoft.com/france/tech.../fwgrppol.mspx

tchao

----------


## Jannus

Merci pour le lien  :;):

----------

